# Tagesquest-Kochen



## vanBAT (20. November 2007)

Weis jemand, wieviele Kochrezepte bei der Tagesquest insgesamt droppen können?
Ich habe bisher 3 bekommen und 2 mal wurde mir kein Rezept gegeben, da ich es anscheinend schon hatte.


----------



## Psytis (21. November 2007)

schau mal hier nach.
http://wow.buffed.de/blasc/1725/ptr-items?cat=r
ich weiss aber nicht ob mal alle neuen rezepte bei den kochquests bekommen kann.


----------



## Gogol (23. November 2007)

Psytis schrieb:


> ich weiss aber nicht ob mal alle neuen rezepte bei den kochquests bekommen kann.



Jub, alle,

Mir fehlen noch 2 .... der Wein und die Steaks

Grüße


----------



## Braxx (5. Dezember 2007)

Mir fehlen noch dieses Kibblers-Ding und der coole Kuchen da.. Seit ner Woche bekomme ich schon kein Rezept mehr Q_Q (zur Zeit versuche ichs immer mit der Kiste voller Fleisch, davor hab ich das Fisch-Fass genommen).
Pech ist dooooof xD" (~250 Kills für Sidas Tasche.. Damals wars grausam! >.<)


----------



## Apadia (10. Dezember 2007)

naja ob man nun die das Fischfass oder die Fleischkiste nimmt ist wohl egal,
die Rezepte werden Randommäßig verteilt, ist einfach nur Glück wenn man eines bekommt.
ich hab bis jetzt immer das fischfass genommen und darin waren auch schon die Sturmkotlets und gestern auch der Nette Kuchen (wo es sogar Spieler gibt die 25 G für einen Kuchen bezahlen^^)


----------



## Výron Tankadin (12. Dezember 2007)

Das Sturmkotelett geht im AH super gut weg ^^


----------



## Revej (29. Dezember 2007)

Ach ja, ich hab mittlerweile alle Rezepte die man kriegen kann. Auch die 2 die man für die Kochquest braucht die Rippchen und die Knusperschlange. Kamen glaube ich auch erst zum Patch. Ja, der Kuchen war bei mir das letzte und mittlerweile hab ich schon 10 oder so gebacken, wenn die wirklich 25g wert sind, dann vertick ich die mal im AH auf Terrordar. ^^
Sturmkotletts hab ich noch nicht versucht zu verkaufen, taugen ja eh nur was im PVP, ansonsten sind die lästig. (Hab mein erstes mal in ner Ini benutzt, wusste net, das da dann ein Kettenblitz kommt... naja, der Magier war sauer als sein Sheep ankam. ^^ Hab ihn aber gerettet und dann den Buff weggeklickt.


----------



## Vatenkeist (9. Januar 2008)

wo in shat startet man daily koch q? ich hab schon fesucht und mir wurden cords (61,16) gegeben, weis wer wer/woo der npc is? danke für hilfe


----------



## Gnar'kol (9. Januar 2008)

Quest startet bei Der Rokk

Einfach auf Karte klicken.


----------



## Vatenkeist (14. Januar 2008)

Gnar schrieb:


> Quest startet bei Der Rokk
> 
> Einfach auf Karte klicken.




echt danke, habe auch shcon noch wen glücklich gemacht mit der quest!

meist kann man die q in andere dailys einbinden und die rezepte sind a interessant und b bekommt man immer fleisch/fisch der sich gut kochen und verkaufen lässt.


----------



## Gallana (4. Februar 2008)

@offtopic: Ein bischen größer würde das sig bestimmt noch gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


@offtopic ende


----------

